# help, what happened to my anubias? video



## glen_c (Oct 20, 2009)

it all happened in a day, maybe 2 and i didnt notice. what caused this? i just started throwing plants in my tank. i have a 33 long, 2x37w t8, nothing else, and natural daylight (if that counts for anything).

i bought some flourish excel today and i was going to start dosing tomorrow. feel free to critique anything else wrong with my tank, i'd rather learn from harsh words rather than a light wallet.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

2 days is fast... I'd blame leaf burn but the lighting is too low, and the holes seem to be worse lower down. Unless the plant came with some deficiency symptoms, I'd guess it's a toxicity of some sort. I've had something almost exactly the same from leaving excel on anubias too long while emersed, though it appears you haven't started using it yet.

-Philosophos


----------



## glen_c (Oct 20, 2009)

does it really look life leaf burn? would it be possible that it is? reason being. the tank is outdoors under patio shade, the sun sneaks around the shade at about 3 or 3:30 and because its where the sun is going down the tank is exposed starting from the bottom right of the tank (where the plant is, thats the right wall in the vid) then goes up. that lower leaf is facing directly at the sun. that would explain why the bottoms are worst. could this be possible?

maybe i'll move it to the shaded side? should i cut off all the leaves?


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Cut off the trashed leaves and try moving it out of the light or shading the tank. It's hard to tell how much light is getting in from the sun without seeing it, but it may be possible. Anubias would definitely be a species to show leaf burn IME, as rare as it is.

Are there any other species of plant in the tank? How are they doing? If it's only the anubias I'd lean more towards overexposure to sunlight, if it's tank-wide even in the shaded areas, try looking more at toxicity.

-Philosophos


----------



## glen_c (Oct 20, 2009)

i only have java moss, christmas moss, and anacharis. they still look the same. i moved the plant to the shaded area and i'm going to cut off the damaged leaves, hoepfully this helps and i'll let you know if anything else suspicious happens. how far do i need to cut the leaves?


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Near the rhyzome for anubias. Anything left tends to rot.

-Philosophos


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Ditto- looks like sunburn.
Plants that have been raised in relative shade cannot just be exposed to the sun, and at this time of year the sun is angled a little lower. Entirely possible for the sun to come in through the side of the tank like that.


----------



## glen_c (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks, unfortunately all my leaves are damaged partially, is it ok to cut off all the leaves? and just let it grow new ones? that all makes a lot of sense. they were the ones that came in those petsmart tubes so like you said they never had a blast of sun like that. i just nuked it.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

If the rhizomes still look good and sturdy, your Anubias will eventually bounce back. I've seen the 'tubes' at PetsMart/WalMart and those plants never look too great/rigid. I think they would have lost most of the leaves regardless.


----------



## Gibby (Aug 5, 2009)

No one has asked but what fish do you have in the tank? Some grazing fish could cause that sort of damage.

Bristlenoses and swords


----------



## glen_c (Oct 20, 2009)

ah, i only have 4 fancy goldfish. each one is like an inch body length. the rizomes seem to be ok since then but it has no leaves since i took them all off. now its just this green stump sitting there. my fish are pretty nice to all my plants for the most part too.


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm thinking it could be related to too much light. 

I believe the same thing is happening to my Java Fern. It recieves virtually no shade under 2.5-3.0w per gallon.


----------

